# Ruby on Rails

## questionaire

hi there,

trying to enable ruby on rails framework on my webserver  :Smile: 

followed the tutorial on gentoo-wiki.com but it doesnt really work.

first of all mod_fastcgi is masked, so i emerged mod_fcgid

I'm Adding a Handler for .fcgi with these lines in modules/70_mod_suphp.conf

 *Quote:*   

> AddType application/fcgid-script  .fcgi
> 
> AddHandler fcgid-script  .fcgi
> 
> SuPHP_AddHandler fcgid-script

 

Apache is starting with -D FCGID, no entries in the log files, it always gives me the dispatch.fcgi file for download  :Sad: 

Do you have any ideas?

//edit:

heres the url if you want to have a look

http://web0.itsbserver.org/test/public/

----------

## questionaire

i'm glad that i made it, that it is now parsed by fcgid mod, but it still can't be loaded - error logs show me something weird:

 *Quote:*   

> [Thu Mar 01 14:36:34 2007] [notice] mod_fcgid: server /data/www/web0/html/test/public/dispatch.fcgi(22171) started
> 
> [Thu Mar 01 14:36:34 2007] [error] [client 193.170.110.250] Premature end of script headers: dispatch.fcgi
> 
> [Thu Mar 01 14:36:37 2007] [notice] mod_fcgid: process /data/www/web0/html/test/public/dispatch.fcgi(22171) exit(communication error), terminated by calling exit(), return code: 107
> ...

 

----------

## vandien

Here are the steps I took to install lighttpd/rails/mongrel a couple days ago. It seems to be working well so far, though I'm not quite an expert yet. From what I've read, the preferred setup is no longer to use fastcgi, but to use http proxy in a frontend server (apache/lighttpd) to a backend (mongrel/lighttpd). The backend is brainless to set up with rails and is all you need for development/testing. I'm not sure how it will work in production yet.. It has crashed twice on me (due to bad code on my part) but I assume there's something in place to make it come back automatically for production use. Anyways, here's what I did:

```
# rails

www-servers/lighttpd

dev-ruby/rails

dev-ruby/actionwebservice

dev-ruby/actionpack

dev-ruby/activesupport

dev-ruby/rubygems

dev-ruby/activerecord

dev-ruby/actionmailer

dev-libs/fcgi

dev-ruby/sqlite3-ruby

# mongrel

dev-ruby/fastthread

dev-ruby/cgi_multipart_eof_fix

dev-ruby/daemons

www-servers/mongrel
```

```
www-servers/lighttpd fastcgi

dev-ruby/rails fastcgi sqlite3
```

Then "emerge rails mongrel" and as a normal user "rails PROJECT -d sqlite3"

and you're on your way. I really like Rails so far :)

Edit: I just realized at the moment I'm not using the lighttpd stuff and I'm not sure it would even get emerged. So it can be left out of the /etc/portage/ files. Same with fcgi probably.

----------

